# [emerge] gnash emerge fail

## newin

bonjour a tous,

j'essaye de remplacer de remplacer flash par gnash seulemen voila g++ ne semble pas d'humeur a vouloir me le compiler....

voici ma ligne (useflags ect...)

```

USE="curl ffmpeg gles lirc gtk rtmp sdl X opengl python nsplugin ssh " emerge -av www-plugins/gnash

```

et ce que mon bon terminal me renvoi:

```

  CXX    gtk_gnash-gtk_canvas.o

  CXX    gtk_gnash-gtk.o

  CXX    gtk_gnash-gui_gtk.o

  CXX    gtk_gnash-gtk_glue_gtkglext.o

  CXX    gtk_gnash-gtk_glue_agg.o

cp ./gnash.in gnash

chmod +x gnash

  CXXLD  sdl-gnash

../libcore/.libs/libgnashcore.so: undefined reference to `std::_List_node_base::_M_unhook()'

/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/gnash-0.8.10-r2/work/gnash-0.8.10/libbase/.libs/libgnashbase.so: undefined reference to `std::_List_node_base::_M_unhook()@GLIBCXX_3.4.14'

/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/gnash-0.8.10-r2/work/gnash-0.8.10/libbase/.libs/libgnashbase.so: undefined reference to `std::_List_node_base::_M_hook(std::_List_node_base*)@GLIBCXX_3.4.14'

../libcore/.libs/libgnashcore.so: undefined reference to `std::_List_node_base::_M_hook(std::_List_node_base*)'

../libcore/.libs/libgnashcore.so: undefined reference to `std::_List_node_base::_M_transfer(std::_List_node_base*, std::_List_node_base*)'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[4]: *** [sdl-gnash] Error 1

make[4]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/gnash-0.8.10-r2/work/gnash-0.8.10/gui'

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/gnash-0.8.10-r2/work/gnash-0.8.10/gui'

make[2]: *** [all] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/gnash-0.8.10-r2/work/gnash-0.8.10/gui'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/gnash-0.8.10-r2/work/gnash-0.8.10'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * ERROR: www-plugins/gnash-0.8.10-r2 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=www-plugins/gnash-0.8.10-r2'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=www-plugins/gnash-0.8.10-r2'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/gnash-0.8.10-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/gnash-0.8.10-r2/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/gnash-0.8.10-r2/work/gnash-0.8.10'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/gnash-0.8.10-r2/work/gnash-0.8.10'

>>> Failed to emerge www-plugins/gnash-0.8.10-r2, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/gnash-0.8.10-r2/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package www-plugins/gnash-0.8.10-r2:

 * ERROR: www-plugins/gnash-0.8.10-r2 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=www-plugins/gnash-0.8.10-r2'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=www-plugins/gnash-0.8.10-r2'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/gnash-0.8.10-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/gnash-0.8.10-r2/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/gnash-0.8.10-r2/work/gnash-0.8.10'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/gnash-0.8.10-r2/work/gnash-0.8.10'

```

truc etrange (surment sans une quelconque immportance ): 

../libcore/.libs/libgnashcore.so: undefined reference to `std::_List_node_base::_M_unhook()'

la method que g++ essaye de trouver pour son link a l'air de faire partie du namespace std   :Shocked:  (j'en deduit donc que c'est surment pas la faute a une dependance).

bref ! je suis demuni   :Confused:  mon ami duckduckgo n'a pas reussi a me trouver une reponce qui resemble de pres ou de loin a une solution 

ps: je suis ouvert a une autre alternative libre...

ps2 : ceci etait mon premier post sur ce forum

edit:

j'ai trouver ces lignes ci qui semble "interresante" quelque part dans le million de ligne de log (bon ok j'exagere en disant million mai passon...) :

```

  CXXLD  libgnashrender.la

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.3/../../../../lib64/libltdl.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib64/libstdc++.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib64/libstdc++.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib64/libstdc++.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib64/libstdc++.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib64/libstdc++.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib64/libstdc++.la' seems to be moved

libtool: link: warning: `/usr/lib64/libstdc++.la' seems to be moved

```

j'ai tenter un  ln -s /usr/local/lib/libstdc++.la /usr/lib/libstdc++.la (meme si j'avou je trouve ca completement useless mai quand on se dit "foutu pour foutu" on essaye meme les truc idiot...)

du coup je sait pas quoi en deduire et je sait pas non plus quoi faire...

edit 2 :

 uname -a : Linux matria 3.4.9-gentoo #1 SMP Sun Oct 7 03:10:08 CEST 2012 x86_64 AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 965 Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

gcc : 4.5.3Last edited by newin on Sun Oct 28, 2012 3:04 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## guilc

Là comme ça, je dirais que ton système a besoin d'un petit fix_libtool_files.sh, sans doute suite à mise à jour d'un gcc. Mais... voir plus bas...

 *Quote:*   

> ps2 : ceci etait mon premier post sur ce forum

 

peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plaît ?  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> j'ai tenter un  ln -s /usr/local/lib/libstdc++.la /usr/lib/libstdc++.la (meme si j'avou je trouve ca completement useless mai quand on se dit "foutu pour foutu" on essaye meme les truc idiot...)
> 
> du coup je sait pas quoi en deduire et je sait pas non plus quoi faire...

 

J'ai peur de comprendre... Tu mixes un gcc compilé à la main ? Tu cherches les embrouilles si c'est le cas, y a rien de tel pour exploser la toolchain ! Gentoo a sa façon bien a elle de "slotter" gcc, gère ses liens avec des outils maison... si tu commences à trafiquer ça à la mano en mélangeant des liens manuels sur des versions manuelles de gcc, il y a assez peu que la toolchain reste fonctionnelle...

Sinon, que donne un gcc-config -l ?

----------

## newin

etrange ce que tu me dit... j'ai jamais eu de soucis. la seule chose que j'ai fait (d'apres mes souvenir) avec gcc c'est installer la version 4.6 (curiosite personelle...)

et aussi (meme si je pense que ca n'a pas grande importance) j'ai reemerge  la libc avec le flag FEATURES="splitdebug" (pour l'amis valgrind)

```

gcc-config -l

 [1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.5.3 *

 [2] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.6.2

```

j'ai refait un petit emerge gcc (ca peut pas faire de mal) et aussi, sur tes bon conseils, un  fix_libtool_files.sh 4.5.3 ; fix_libtool_files.sh 4.6.2 (sur les deux, tant qu'a faire...)

et retenter d'emerge gnash et toujours la meme histoire   :Crying or Very sad: 

quelquechose me dit que mon erreur est grosse comme une maison.   :Embarassed: 

ps : j'ai editer mon premier post pour y ajouter mes information system pour etre un peut plus "conforme"

----------

